# 704/706 difference



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm looking into getting a couple older 704s and upgraded the drags and putting a pum on it. Am I messing up by not going with the 706. If so why?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

704 has a bit smaller spool, so less line capacity.

Also, most of the ones I've dealt with feel terribly unbalanced once you remove the bail and convert it to a manual pick up... 

I'd skip the hassle and find a 706 personally.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

My surf reels are 704zs with the 706z handle. Haven't converted to manual pickup. I don't think line capacity is an issue, if part of the spool is braid.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

706z=The quickness with the badness!


----------



## Jacobholley342 (Mar 19, 2016)

Do you want a 704z I'll sell mine to you


----------

